# ***Official GFX GP Voting, Norway1 VS jbritt



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In our final match up in this round of the GFX GP we have Norway1 taking on jbritt.As always no voting for yourself, if you do vote for yourself it wont be counted, good luck guys.

GFX GP Prizes are as follows
1st Place A side 1,500,000 VBookie Points As well as a premium membership if the winner is not a paid member.

1st Place B side 100, 000 VBookie Points


Here we go,


Norway1










jbritt


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

These ones are always hard to choose because these sig are at complete opposite ends of the spectrum, my vote goes to jbritt because I really like the text on it, well done.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Norway's work is more creative, so i'm going with him.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Norway's sig is definitely unique and creative for its themed style but it looks more like something I'd sport on my myspace then on a forum as a sig...

jbritt's has and awesome flare lighting effect that goes with the sig very well. The only bad thing i think i could find to critique on it would have to be maybe to add more uniqueness in some way...

My vote goes to...
jbritt because the lighting flare shows that lil extra he put into it...Cheers!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotta go with Norway's for being so unique...but damn Jbritt, yours is awsome....again lol.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

there both good but i had to go with norways for being so unique


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Both are awesome, but I like jbritt's the best, so im voting for him. I also really like that lighting.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, I literally JUST posted on your Lockdown profile that I loved that Diego sig only to come over here and see it again. You got my vote :thumbsup:


----------

